# E60 new CCC & Logic 7 amp. Still no sound!



## Xiant (Dec 28, 2014)

3 months ago my CCC failed. (Cd, audio & video module blown)

I got myself a brand new one, and got it coded. (Professional idrive)

But there was no sound. No radio, pdc or ignition chime.

The guy that coded my CCC checked the amp. It got power, and the fiberoptics were functional. He also could see the amp on the software, no fault codes.

Before i got the ccc i bought a bavsound stage 1 speaker upgrade (all speakers except underseat woofer.

Bmw tech's told us that the amp needed replacement. 

I installed the new speakers while waiting for the new amp, hoping to get some sweet sweet music in my car.

So. today i got the new amp, it's from a 2010 e60. -mine is a 2006.

And guess what. Still no sound!!!

There are NO fault codes anywhere in the car, so im kinda running out of ideas!

( i want to drive the car off a cliff, but i love it too much)

If anyone have had this problem, or know if there are some modules that would cause sound loss i would appreciate some help


----------



## danielstan (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello,

As far as I know there is some coding which needs to be done.
For example I have an E87 which has some software problem that was found out by placing the whole cic unit on an E60 with pro logic 7 pro hi fi sound coded.

Guess what, when my unit was plugged in the E60, there was no sound at all, but the guys know the coding stuff... so I guess you have a coding problem there.

I know that doesn't help you so much but at least you can have an idea..
Also moving/switching units through cars could get grey screens, no sound problems etc.. but they can all be fixed by someone who knows what to do - those are not hardware problems..

Thanks.


----------

